# Yamaha f70la outboard trailer support



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A 12” piece of wooden closet dowel between the motor and mount on my Yamaha 70TLR. You should be able to use the same thing. I see no need for fancy contraptions for motor support and no issues trailering 1300+ mile round trips to Louisiana and back on terrible roads.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

What would be wrong with using the two tilt supports on either side of the engine and using some down hydraulic pressure from the T&T to lock it down? Don't most all mid range outboards with T&T have this feature? 
It's been a long time since I've owned a boat so I may be doing this wrong???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nautilott said:


> What would be wrong with using the two tilt supports on either side of the engine and using some down hydraulic pressure from the T&T to lock it down? Don't most all mid range outboards with T&T have this feature?
> It's been a long time since I've owned a boat so I may be doing this wrong???


Some folks think there needs to be some sort of support between the lower unit and trailer frame so the transom is not taking the impact.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some folks think there needs to be some sort of support between the lower unit and trailer frame so the transom is not taking the impact.


Makes sense to transfer some lower unit weight to the trailer, but there's still a major portion of engine weight directly over the transom when tilted. 
OK, I think I understand...
dividing the shock weight up between two areas. Geez, something else I didn't know I needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nautilott said:


> Makes sense to transfer some lower unit weight to the trailer, but there's still a major portion of engine weight directly over the transom when tilted.
> OK, I think I understand...
> dividing the shock weight up between two areas. Geez, something else I didn't know I needed.


I honestly think it’s overkill but whatever you feel like you need!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

or are you transferring road impacts from the trailer to the lower unit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

I have personally seen no difference either way. Both points are good ones and I think it is up to the owner what works best in they’re mind. I have always liked the omc/brp design that was/is used on they’re 60hp up and maybe some 40/50. It just puts the motor in the righy spot and is pretty beefy!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

I just looked up Tohatsu's 50 hp(the one I have) on line owner's manual:

"The tilt support device supplied on your outboard motor is not intended for towing. It is intended to support the outboard motor while the boat is docked, beached, etc." 

Hmmm, a 'cover our a$$' statement or a good idea to do??...I guess I'll be buying one of those lower unit/trailer supports soon.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Yamaha's F-70la owner's manual wouldn't let me copy and paste the section on using the engine's tilt support lever while trailering. 
Basically, they warn the engine could become loose and fall off the lever. Also, if the engine cannot be trailered in the normal position, they recommend a lower unit/trailer support bar. ???


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

do we know anyone or of anyone who's motor or transom was damaged by riding on a trailer? I know people who have ripped their lower unit off by hitting an object under water and it didn't do any damage to the transom.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^Yeah, the point does seem a little negligible.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A 12” piece of wooden closet dowel between the motor and mount on my Yamaha 70TLR. You should be able to use the same thing. I see no need for fancy contraptions for motor support and no issues trailering 1300+ mile round trips to Louisiana and back on terrible roads.


Can u send or post a photo of it installed?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Can u send or post a photo of it installed?


FANCY PANTS!!! Simple yet effective. The previous owner has been using the same dowel since 2001 and no transom stress cracks.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm wondering if the PO was forced into selling the boat because he hacked off some of his wife's closet space to get that dowel.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

devrep said:


> do we know anyone or of anyone who's motor or transom was damaged by riding on a trailer? I know people who have ripped their lower unit off by hitting an object under water and it didn't do any damage to the transom.


Yeah. Me. Broken bracket on 25hp Mercury manual tilt, Ramlin trailer, Glades Skiff. I ended up making an extra tilt pin, mounting on the highest shallow drive setting for road clearance, and locking the tilt to the pin for trailering. At the time, the previous HB shop owners had trailered it to Texas with the Mercury locked up in full tilt. I thought that Flip must trailer his locked up no problem. A month later the latch lock broke off and I was lucky that the skeg did not hit the pavement. I agree you don't need any motor support if you have road clearance when the engine is down and hydraulic steering. Tillers need to be secured also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nautilott said:


> I'm wondering if the PO was forced into selling the boat because he hacked off some of his wife's closet space to get that dowel.


His loss my gain!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I use a transom saver from Extreme Max. The idea is to distribute the weight of the motor to the rest of the boat/trailer which eliminates the strain in the transom. This is the best one I've found for the money--about $60.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

You don’t support the engine lower unit when it’s in the water


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> You don’t support the engine lower unit when it’s in the water


This is true but I will say this also...
The reason the trailering brackets are there from the factory is to take the bouncing shock off the hydraulics.


----------

